# What To Bring To Rainbow Gathering?



## xbocax

Hey So Ive never been to a rainbow gathering before and i keep hearing its good to bring items to trade.


Anyone know of what type of things would be good to trade whether they be food, crafts, or anything else???


----------



## Deleted member 2962

I usually carry patches on me and random pendants/jewelry that I find, because they're small and lightweight so they take up next to nothing in my pack. Bring old gear of yours that you've replaced/upgraded with something else. I also make salves to trade as well. If you have a skill, you could utilize that too (mending clothes, massage, tattoos).


----------



## Myechtatel

most people are just after drugs and tobacco. so you could bring that. jewelry is good, chocolate, instruments, patches and random things. be creative. which one are you going to?


----------



## dirtyfacedan

Soap. Lots of soap. Kidding. Water filtration. Make sure YOU have clean water. I have seen problems with people, LOTS of people getting sick.


----------



## Deleted member 2962

good reminder. i always forget that other people forget about this. some people think that there will magically be clean water at rainbow gatherings.


----------



## Deleted member 2962

oh, also. a friend of mine brings a bunch of snickers bars. towards the end, when folks who aren't used to living in the woods are out of energy and craving junk food they turn into gold. no kidding.


----------



## xbocax

thanks for all of that! haha i actually have a water filter i have yet to use. Ima go to the one up in Washington.


----------



## venusinpisces

The best and easiest to acquire items for trade are chocolate and tobacco, which have already been mentioned. People will steal stuff out of your tent so don't leave anything valuable behind if nobody's guarding it. I wouldn't worry about a water filter. Just ask each kitchen you go to if they filter theirs and somebody will tell you. If you hang out for a minute it's usually not too hard to find who actually knows what they're talking about. Most kitchens do have an advanced filtration system but then there are those few who will just get water from the lowest regions of the streams. They're the ones who get everybody sick of course but they're also easy to avoid.


----------



## stonedwonderer

I would bring a shit ton of socks what traveler doesn't like a pair of freshy's


----------



## iamwhatiam

haha socks and candy are funny...but soooo true


----------



## stove

Seriously, freshys are probably the most underrated gift for any traveler.

That being said, I always carry some form of filter, or a good pot to boil water in. KGW is essential, especially in an area where people have been camping/shitting a lot (KGW=Known Good Water).
Equally essential is a water bottle. KEEP IT ON YOU AT ALL TIMES. Unless you like the chance of randomly being dosed/getting sick/etc. Your freshly filtered water is useless to you in someone else's container.

In terms of "what to bring" for trade, yeah chocolate, tabac, candy, small portable jewlery etc. I'm planning on going this year, and I will probably be bringing a bunch of bones for trade/give away for jewlery, as well as spare/old/etc backpacking gear.


----------



## Myechtatel

^gear is great too.


----------



## whaleofashrimp

yourself


----------



## Pheonix

Drugs and drug paraphenilia, knives, tobacco, junk food, soda (ice-cold doubles the value), jewelery (all kinds), camping gear, patches and clothing, animal bones and pelts, books, gems and shiny rocks, lighters, craft supplies, and any other kind of crap that you think someone might want to trade their crap for.


----------



## wildboy860

Trade Circle = Awesome


----------

